# PhD Flapjacks - What do we think?



## Addoctor Magnus (Nov 18, 2008)

PhD Nutrition Flapjack -

http://www.phd-fitness.co.uk/store/p/38316/1/PhD-Nutrition-Flapjack-Plus--24-x-75g.html

What's the opinion on these as a meal replacement?

1.5 bars = 30g P, 63g C (of which 15g sugars and 15g polyols), 10g Fat (of which 4g saturates).

The macro ratios work out pretty much perfect, they taste amazing and they're cheap

...so naturally I'm suspicious that there must be something wrong with them!.... :confused1:


----------



## Addoctor Magnus (Nov 18, 2008)

No input guys?

OK, I'll re-phrase my question: Anyone know if polyols act more like a simple carb or a complex carb? Are they useful during a bulk, or should they be avoided where possible?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

polyols dont digest i think, they make you fart, and give u shlts if u eat too many.


----------

